# Jumper



## Franz (4. Februar 2002)

Kann mir jemand eine Art Tutorial oder Erklärung für den Sinn der "Jumer-Setzung" geben.

Ich weiß zwar wie ich wann ich es mache aber nicht warum 

Bitte Darum...


----------



## Dunsti (4. Februar 2002)

ähm ... also in meinem PC gibts so ca. 20 verschiedene Stellen, wo man einen Jumper setzen kann. In jedem anderen PC sinds mindestens genausoviele, und die sitzen da an ganz anderen Stellen. Deine Frage is also net so einfach zu beantworten  

aber ein Tip: in der Beschreibung des Bauteils, wo die Jumper drauf sind (also Mainboard, Steckkarte, Laufwerk, o.ä.) sollten die Jumper eigentlich irgendwo beschrieben sein.


Dunsti


----------



## Franz (4. Februar 2002)

ich meine die jumper auf der festplatte

der jumper überbrückt doch zwei kontakte. mehr weiß ich aber auch schon nicht mehr, was macht und bewirkt er mehr und anders...


----------



## Dunsti (4. Februar 2002)

jo, der Jumper überbrückt zwei Kontakte. Was das intern in der Festplatte bewirkt wissen wohl nur die Entwickler 

was Du wissen musst ist folgendes: pro IDE-Anschluss kannst Du maximal 2 Festplatten anschließen (einfach hintereinander) und musst dazu eine als "Master" und die andere als "Slave" jumpern.

Wichtig hierbei: wenn Du (wie bei neueren Boards üblich) zwei IDE-Anschlüsse hast muss auf den "Primary Master" (also der Master des ersten IDE-Anschlusses) die Festplatte, wo Dein Betriebssystem drauf ist angeschlossen werden. 


Dunsti


----------



## nils11 (4. Februar 2002)

*öhm...*

die genaue funktion kann ich dir nicht erklären. aber jedenfalls ist es so, dass, wie du schon richtig sagtest, überbrückungen stattfinden.
diese überbrückungen zeigen z.b. einem laufwerk, wie es sich verhalten soll (salve, master). dadurch wird der gesamte pc so abgestimmt, dass es keien konflikte gibt.

und mehr weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.


----------



## Franz (4. Februar 2002)

das wusste ich auch, aber trotzdem danke.
hätte mich einfach interessiert.


----------



## nils11 (5. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

guck ein fach ein paar seiten oder foren durch, die sich speziell mit hardware beshcäftigen.
da findet man zu solchen fragen meist besser hilfe.


----------

